# Insurance



## The_Idealist_ (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello everyone!
Me and my family cannot decide if we want insurance or not. We are thinking that it could be a good idea, but then again, we don't know which insurance company is better and not as expensive. Is insurance really worth it? And if it is, which insurance is better? What insurance do you guys have if you do have one? Please comment below.

Thanks, The_Idealist_


----------



## Nia'smum (Feb 13, 2015)

I have to say I wanted insurance as heard to many horror stories unless you can comfortably fork out £500+ for incidents that might occur then it would seem daft not too. I ended buying the ultimate coverage all I could get as I was paranoid 2weeks after getting home was going to discover so awful life long prob. But for me it's £12pm well spent even if I never use it for peace of mind!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

£12 per month? You're very lucky - I've been quoted £37 from pet plan 😕


----------



## Nia'smum (Feb 13, 2015)

Mmmm I went on compare the market and pet protect I went with in the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Whereabouts do you live? I think that's the vital factor with these quotes.


----------



## Nia'smum (Feb 13, 2015)

I live in Essex 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think it depends entirely on your families budget. If you are a disciplined saver and already have a good emergency fund then I'd chance it and save the monthly fee yourselves until you've built up a good vet fund and then replenish it when need be. In the worst case scenario you might have to skip a family holiday one year perhaps. On the other hand if you live close to the edge then those plans can make all the difference in the world.

I've read too many horror stories about what they won't cover to make me a true believer.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes I'm inclined to agree... In theory at any rate 😯


----------



## The_Idealist_ (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the answers! They were a huge help. We decided to get insurance after all. 

Thank you all so much, 
The_Idealist_


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Whoever you chose in the end, make sure it's a 'for life' policy otherwise there a silly restrictions on claims. My sister just realised her mistake as she had chosen a 'Gold' cover or something similar and obviously thought that must be the bees knees but then Snoopy needed ACL surgery and also now has two lifelong conditions needing medication. Her cover paid for £2k towards the op and only one year of the medication that he needs for life. She was short by about £500 on the op and can't claim anymore this year. Yikes!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

This site does a lot of the legwork for you  http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/insurance/cut-pet-insurance-costs


----------



## Nia'smum (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah we got got whole life cover for conditions and unlimited number in a year all for up to £6000 per condition it was the most I could find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I took out a lifetime cover and the highest amount of cover available, I still have the lifetime but dropped down to the slightly less cover, I think if I had more than one dog I would consider just putting a monthly amount away for each of them, I have had a couple of vets visits that were not cheap but also didn't seem high enough to claim for as you loose the excess anyway. Guess I would find the money somehow - remortgage etc if it was a high amount and I wasn't covered.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I do not insure mine... we've owned dogs here for 28 years - I've never had a bill that was so massive we could not cover it. In theory we put some money away every month into an emergency fund - but it gets raided pretty regularly for music lessons or school trips 
Generally I feel that vets are a bit naughty regarding insurance - they always ask if the dog is insured and if it is then they are quick to suggest a range of various investigations, tests and treatments - if you say 'no, they are not insured' then the vet is more likely to suggest a blanket antibiotic or a wait and see policy. Most times things work out.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree with Marzi totally and another tip is to find a country vet instead of a big city hospital vet. Our city vet quoted us 700$ to amputate the tail of our cat, which had an inch or so skinned off in an accident. HO insisted we get a second opinion at our country vet. She had us put antiseptic on it daily and said "these things have a funny way of working themselves out on their own". Ten years later Bailey is still enjoying his tail, tip and all, the skin and the fur all grew back.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Good decision on insurance methinks! After checking stuff on the computer I went with John Lewis which seemed as good or better than petplan and a lot cheaper. I pay £17.50 a month. Good luck and hope you never need it


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

I think insurance is a must , last year Woody had a small lump on his side , it turnout to be a fatty lump which was a great relief . But to remove it and check if it was cancerous a nice bill of £850.00 , good job we were insured


----------

